

Anti-Piracy Group to The Pirate Bay: We Want You To Sue Us - fraqed
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-group-to-the-pirate-bay-we-want-you-to-sue-us-130216/

======
stephen_g
It's always interesting how content producers and groups like this seem to
have so little regard for the copyright of content that is not their own...

I liked the one I read about recently, where an anti-piracy ad (which I must
have seen a hundred times) used an unlicensed music track [1]. Of course when
the artist informed them they would pay him what he is owed, right? No, he had
to sue and they tried to get him to settle for a third of what he was owed!

1\. [http://torrentfreak.com/rights-group-fined-for-not-paying-
ar...](http://torrentfreak.com/rights-group-fined-for-not-paying-artist-for-
anti-piracy-ad-120717/)

~~~
btilly
This happens when you create private law for yourself. You forget that other
people might think that it exists for their benefit.

------
tuananh
> “We are outraged by this behavior. People must understand what is right and
> wrong. Stealing material like this on the internet is a threat to economies
> worldwide,” a Pirate Bay spokesman told TorrentFreak.

Hilarious!

~~~
likeclockwork
Yeah, they were definitely being facetious.

------
jacquesm
It's a pity they didn't put sarcasm tags around what was said. I'm pretty sure
they don't give a hoot about who copies their stuff. On another note if anti
piracy groups can pirate they're lowering themselves to the level of their
opposition. So they are essentially saying this is ok which could easily come
back to bite them in future situations.

~~~
lutze
Lowering themselves?

You seem to be under the misapprehension that these people ever held the moral
high ground in the first place.

------
pbhjpbhj
Can TPB lose?

Either it's deemed not to be copyright infringement and support is gained for
TPB's position, ie wilful and complete copying is now allowed by legal
precedent.

Or it's deemed infringing and the judge is obliged to throw the book at the
infringers as they campaign for stronger copyright laws.

TPB are presumably not acting illegally in Finland in hosting links without
hosting content? Can't they just send their lawyers as representatives,
particularly as it would be a civil case.

------
thisischris
The current admins really need to channel their inner anakata for their
responses.

------
jamescun
I honestly don't think that The Pirate Bay admins will chance rising to this.
It is probably a (very obvious) ploy by CIAPC to trick some of TPB's admins
out of hiding and put them in a court setting. Rather than rising to the bait
with the threat of a lawsuit, they should have laughed, made a joke or two and
moved on.

I don't think it will be long before the cloned site will be hijacked in some
way and turned into a pirate bay proxy or simply nuked into oblivion by the
numerous TBP defenders.

~~~
benologist
Is there anyone who genuinely doesn't think the original site creators who
still speak for the site and were found liable for it aren't running it just
because one day they said that?

They lie about a lot of stuff.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes but that's not proof they're lying about this.

~~~
bluelu
They could just tell who is running the site then. I bet they are filling
their bank accounts on one of the offshore islands and claiming that they are
poor...

------
darkxanthos
Really though, they're announcing this strategy publicly because they really
don't want to be sued and are trying to get the Pirate Bay to back down.

~~~
gph
I don't know, presumably they have a lot more money to put into a legal
defence. Even if they lost, in the long run the other side would probably
bankrupt themselves in the process. And it's doubtful that the judgement
against them would be very high. I don't really know how copyright/civil law
would work in Finland or wherever the case would be, but I don't know how much
lost revenue TPB admins could claim. They'd likely only be able to force them
to cease use of their code/likeness, and I suppose an outside chance at
recouping lost ad revenue.

~~~
pimeys
If you lose in court, you pay all the expenses yourself. Both sides'.

~~~
gph
Guess outside of America that's how it works. Never really looked into it, I
just knew that wasn't usually true here in America[1].

[1][http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/attorney-fees-does-
lo...](http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/attorney-fees-does-losing-
side-30337.html)

